# Is my budgie still young?



## Budgiedad1996 (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums!!

You’ve come to the best possible place to learn even more about the best budgie care practices!

I'm unfortunately unable to see your attachment. Could you try uploading it again?

Meanwhile, please be sure to read through the forums' many budgie articles and "stickies" to ensure you’re up to date on everything! If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help.

Best wishes 👋


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Please post a picture showing the front of the bird.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Once a bird reaches maturity it is not possible to tell the age, I can see in the picture that the baby bars on the head are gone but what I cannot see if if the iris in the eyes is visible, if it is that is an indication that the bird has reached maturity. Is there something wrong with the bird, it seems to be lying on it's side.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being

Your budgie does not look well in the picture you posted.
Have you had it examined by an Avian Vet? If not, I strongly recommend you do so.*

*Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------

